# Winday Grand Slam - Hopedale LA



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Knew it was going to be tough day with 20 to 25 mph West wind and Low tide, But Alan, Justin, and Jason had planned this trip months ago and came from Georgia to fish so we were going to fish and do our best. Things started out good first area 2 reds in the boat. Several stops and few hours later we only had 3 reds and a flounder. Wind was howling and dirty water everywhere. Told the guy’s we were going to make a big move deeper in the marsh and find some cleaner water. Got some better water couple of spots not a bite then we hit pay dirt. Clean moving water tide falling out of a drain fish on a nice red finally at 11:45. We stayed right in that area only moving the boat down the bank a little and filled out our limit of reds along with few trout ,drum, and 2 flounder, Talk about a down to the wire finish. I have to praise Alan, Justin, and Jason they fished hard and did not com-plain about the conditions and were rewarded with box full of fish. All fish caught with dead shrimp or live minnows under a cork.
CAPT. GENE DUGAS 985-640-0569
RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES
www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------

